# Opps...I Dry-Fired my Crossbow



## alvishere (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is the "Youtube Video" of me Dry-firing my Crossbow 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UzdTUQuBY_g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UzdTUQuBY_g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I was debating on weather to thread this or not, since I Know I am going to get ribbed a lot and I stand the chance of losing respect of some of those who thought I might had a little common since!  ...but might as well post the bad (dumb)  along with the good.
  So let me tell you how it happened.......
You might have read that I have recently purchased lighted nocks and a mini camcorder to mount on my crossbow for my hunts...Things was going well as I was practicing and narrating my shots to the camera, But I found out I was paying way to much attention to the camera instead of my crossbow.
  Needless to say I am in search of a new set of limbs for Revolution crossbow with (quad)split limbs (No pun intended)
  So if you have old Revolution crossbow sitting around, let me know, Sept 8th is going to be here Quick!!   
One good thing is that I think I might have a Great "YouTube Video"


----------



## contender* (Aug 27, 2007)

Bet that made a racket!!!


----------



## larpyn (Aug 27, 2007)

Crap occurs. It's only money. You will get no ribbing from me. Everyone does stupid stuff. Some learn from mistakes some don't.


----------



## razorsedge (Aug 28, 2007)

do we get to see the video?


----------



## displacedhntr (Aug 28, 2007)

wheres the video?   Glad you didnt get injured.  It could have gotten ugly.


----------



## alvishere (Aug 28, 2007)

I have got a great video of it, but I would need some help on posting it, since I have no idea on how to post it!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 28, 2007)

Its ok...thats the way the florida boys practice with theirs..


----------



## alvishere (Aug 28, 2007)

Ouch.....insult to injury....Thanks for letting everyone know where I am from  !!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 28, 2007)

alvishere said:


> Ouch.....insult to injury....Thanks for letting everyone know where I am from  !!!





No worries Alvishere...I visited florida a couple times...  but your safe now, and its also obvious you have a healthier self esteem and sense of humor..


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 28, 2007)

Contact the mfg...You can order replacement parts from
them or they can suggest a local source...Prolly quickest
to go to their website and try to order direct...
My dad dry fired his onec , and we had to do the same  
thing....


----------



## abrannon (Aug 28, 2007)

It is really amazing that the weight and drag of the bolt is enough to prevent damage.

I have never dry fired mine, but I did get a little finger in the way of the string once.  Lost a finger nail on that one.  But I learned a valuable lesson, keep all of your fingers in contact with the stock and make sure they are well below the track.


----------



## RWK (Aug 29, 2007)

Call the factory, they'll fix it quick


----------



## Gene Solano (Aug 30, 2007)

alvishere, you might want to contact the company. I have a Barnett crossbow and as you said sometimes things happen, I was sighting mine in and didn't have a bolt in place. when I fired it everything came apart. I called Barnett and found out they have a life time warranty on the cables an limbs, they told me who the nearest dealer was and to just take it to them and they would fix it with just the cost of labor. Had no problems in getting it repaired. Just something you might want to check into.


----------



## alvishere (Aug 30, 2007)

Barnett is sending me new cam and limbs, however because it was dry fired, it is not covered under the lifetime warranty. 
Approx. 60.00 for limbs and 60.00 for cables and string.
Stay tuned I'm trying to put up a video of it!!


----------



## merc123 (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to the dryfire club 

I'll be sending your membership sticker out shortly.

At least it didn't hurt you when it went off.


----------



## alvishere (Aug 30, 2007)

great! ...as long as I don't have to wear it at Woody's events!!


----------



## alvishere (Aug 30, 2007)

kudos for Barnett...!!!
  I called them Monday and order my limbs...they came in Thursday (no special order or overnight)!
  They originally told me at least 7-10 days.
I will be visiting Army Navy Outdoor Store in McDonough in the morning for them to put it back together for me.


----------



## confederate (Aug 30, 2007)

Everybody has done it if they shoot much. One good thing about Excalibur. They will stand up to it. I have dry fired mine 3 times and nothing happened but a bunch of noise. Its still drilling!


----------



## alvishere (Aug 30, 2007)

confederate said:


> I have dry fired mine 3 times


Thanks ...you just made me feel better


----------



## alvishere (Sep 1, 2007)

Here is the video you asked for!!!  http://www.youtube.com/Alvisishere


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep ! ...tore it up.
Maybe Mat or Russ can put it back together.


----------



## alvishere (Sep 2, 2007)

bowana said:


> Yep ! ...tore it up.
> Maybe Mat or Russ can put it back together.


Matt did a great job putting it together,
if you are aroung this area thats the place to go to work on your archery equipment.


----------



## Bowman#3 (Sep 11, 2007)

good to know your back in the game


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*feel better*



alvishere said:


> Thanks ...you just made me feel better



I'll make you feel better too.  I'm a member of the dry fire club for dry firing an excalibur.  I too am luck and it didn't damage the bow.  But, I'm also a member of the thumb and the string club.  Took about half my thumb nail off and left a decent scar along with a nail that's a pain to tend but at least I still have a thumb.  Yes I did still get the deer on the thumb shot.  So at least you are not a member of both clubs.

Tom


----------



## alvishere (Sep 12, 2007)

pcsolutions1 said:


> I'll make you feel better too.  I'm a member of the dry fire club for dry firing an excalibur.  I too am luck and it didn't damage the bow.  But, I'm also a member of the thumb and the string club.  Took about half my thumb nail off and left a decent scar along with a nail that's a pain to tend but at least I still have a thumb.  Yes I did still get the deer on the thumb shot.  So at least you are not a member of both clubs.
> 
> Tom



Bet you would have rather tore up your bow than you thumb if you had a choice!!
   I would Imagine if you had a video of the thumb deal it would be rated R!!!


----------



## alvishere (Dec 24, 2008)

alvishere said:


> Here is the "Youtube Video" of me Dry-firing my Crossbow
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/Alvisishere
> 
> ...


Looking past at my old posts, time does pass by quickly, but in that time I have added some successful deer hunts on couple big bucks on video  using the same  video/camera setup on my rifle


----------



## whitworth (Dec 24, 2008)

*Son, I guess you were spending*

too much time directing that movie.


----------



## alvishere (Dec 24, 2008)

whitworth said:


> too much time directing that movie.


 If you noticed the tag is still on my video camera when I dried fired my crossbow, I have since then got my used to my camera!


----------



## RuggedNetwork (Dec 25, 2008)

I once got shot through the femoral artery with a .380 when I tried to catch a falling pistol. The only people who rib me are the ones who act like they're perfect. Arrogant idiots. I don't rib people for things like this. Life happens.   Oh yeah arterial blood really shoots out with force. Gotta laugh to keep from cryin.


----------



## alvishere (Dec 25, 2008)

RuggedNetwork said:


> I once got shot through the femoral artery with a .380 when I tried to catch a falling pistol. The only people who rib me are the ones who act like they're perfect. Arrogant idiots. I don't rib people for things like this. Life happens.   Oh yeah arterial blood really shoots out with force. Gotta laugh to keep from cryin.


One thing is for sure, I am glad you are here on this Christmas day to share you story and it is just a reminder that life is short and we have a lot to be blessed for on this day!!  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 26, 2008)

You were alot calmer about it than I would have been..If I had done it.We would not be able to watch the video on here


----------



## Ken L (Dec 29, 2008)

*Video*

Man I think it was hilarious the way you paused there.
Gotta find the humor in the crap that happens through life.  
Like today I lost about $1500 in the market. All I can do is laugh, because otherwise I would cry.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bowzonly (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never dry fired it but I was practicing with mine shooting at 50 yards and the string broke and all 4 limbs went flying, sent it back to Barnett (Quad 400)and a week later they sent me all new limbs and string, no charge.  You do have to shoot a heavier arrow and broadhead or it's just like dry firing.


----------



## killNgrill (Jan 11, 2009)

this video never gets old, it should be a sticky

i personally like "well...thats that" 

sorry about your loss, but thanks for the laugh
dont worry about it, you were trying to get your camera right and forgot to load an arrow


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2009)

glad you weren't hurt.  Worrying about exploding limbs and cables was one of the main reasons i went with the Excalibur.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 11, 2009)

the sound of a dry-fire gives you a sinking feeling.


----------



## alvishere (Jan 11, 2009)

killNgrill said:


> this video never gets old, it should be a sticky
> 
> i personally like "well...thats that"
> 
> ...


What do you mean forgot to load an arrow???
I did it just to see what happens when you decide to shoot with out an bolt!!!

I have got better with the video since then, here is a link to my successful hunts this year with the same video camera and set up.  
http://www.youtube.com/user/Alvisishere


----------



## stevetarget (Feb 8, 2009)

I see this is a old thread but, its still funny. Not laughing at you but laughing at the narration. Good job and glad no injury.


----------



## killNgrill (Feb 8, 2009)

i still say it should be a sticky


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 8, 2009)

that thing sounded like a rifle going off man i am glad i dont shoot crossbows


----------



## killNgrill (Aug 11, 2010)

Preseason bump ttt


----------



## G Duck (Aug 12, 2010)

killNgrill said:


> Preseason bump ttt



That sure is salt in an old wound!, but watched it again this year.1


----------



## killNgrill (Aug 12, 2010)

dont want to salt any wounds lol... i think alvishere handled it pretty good... it could have happened to anyone. im glad he decided to share it. hopefully he doesnt mind if we get a laugh out of his video.

"you gotta put an arrow in al" "well.... so much for that". good stuff


----------

